# Ruptured distal bicep tendon



## AZ Steelhead (Jan 12, 2004)

I searched this forum and didn't find anything on this. I recently had surgery to replace the distal bicep tendon and the doctor won't give me a time line to start riding again. The surgery involved replacing the tendon with a cadaver tendon and re-attaching it to the bone with a screw. Has anyone had any experience with this type of injury. How long should I expect it to take to recover.
Thanks


----------



## Pegasos (Feb 9, 2007)

AZ Steelhead said:


> I searched this forum and didn't find anything on this. I recently had surgery to replace the distal bicep tendon and the doctor won't give me a time line to start riding again. The surgery involved replacing the tendon with a cadaver tendon and re-attaching it to the bone with a screw. Has anyone had any experience with this type of injury. How long should I expect it to take to recover.
> Thanks


I have been out of the loop for quite some time on the bicep tendon repair (although the technique I am familiar with is much less severe) but in an ACL repair with a cadavaric piece of tissue we keep people off 6 months from the time of repair in order to allow the tissue to vascularize and become your own. Even though it's your biceps and not your knee I don't see much difference in time frames. It's true that your biceps/arm can be immobilized during riding but better be careful and take it easy the longest possible time. BTW regular repairs take the usual 6-8 weeks plus a couple of weeks rehab. You must have had quite a rupture!!


----------



## AZ Steelhead (Jan 12, 2004)

Pegasos said:


> You must have had quite a rupture!!


The doc said it was one of the worst he had seen. I'm about 5 weeks post op and have about 80% extension and supenation. He's very optimistic about my recovery but won't give me a hint as far as mountain biking goes. Sounds like 6 months:madman:


----------



## Pegasos (Feb 9, 2007)

AZ Steelhead said:


> The doc said it was one of the worst he had seen. I'm about 5 weeks post op and have about 80% extension and supenation. He's very optimistic about my recovery but won't give me a hint as far as mountain biking goes. Sounds like 6 months:madman:


Well, you see there is the problem. Cadavaric inserts cause minimal pain because it's not your own tissue that is stretched and nailed in place. In rehab these type of repairs evolve like magic, and then you start thinking...oh! what the heck lets push it a bit and see how it goes. The hardest problems we have with ACL repairs of this type is keep the person on a strict program simply because the pain is not there. Studies have shown (as I said before) that it can take up to 6 months for complete integration, therefore, be careful even when when you get the all clear (at least if it was my arm that's what I would have done).


----------

